

Gap year student looking for an internship - woodtrail

Hi, I'm a student on a gap year and looking for an internship that would start around October.<p>I've just finished an internship where I mostly wrote Python (using Django and Flask for business applications). I'm familiar with Scheme, javascript, and C and willing to pick up other languages and frameworks. Leave a message here, or email me at rainydaynovels@gmail.com. Thanks.
======
achompas
What are you interested in doing? What's your background, aside from a couple
of languages you know? Where do you live? Do you have any areas you'd like to
work in?

Be heavy with the details! I know there area always companies in NYC looking
to take on interns at any time of year.

~~~
woodtrail
I'm interested in machine learning, though I haven't had much exposure to that
yet. I'd be interested in most things, probably.

I'm a rising sophomore, though I've self studied a few of my future classes
(data structures and programming in C, discrete math) CS 223 and 202 at Yale,
respectively. Apart from the languages and frameworks I listed above, I'm
comfortable with HTML and CSS and ready to pick up anything new.

I live in California, though I can be anywhere if if the internship is
reasonably paid.

------
notjustanymike
Do you have any examples of your work - github, stackoverflow, personal
website, etc?

